# Car Rental Warning: Fort Myers (RSW)



## kayb95 (Nov 26, 2006)

We just returned from a week on Marco Island (thru a TUG direct exchange) and had a great time.  But I wanted to post a warning about car rental from RSW.  We rented a minivan through Avis and did not purchase the tank of gas - choosing to return the vehichle with a full tank.  *DO NOT WAIT TO FILL UP THE TANK AT THE AIRPORT BEFORE RETURNING THE CAR.*  There was not one gas station between the I-75 freeway exit and the airport.  I asked the rental car agent where the nearest gas station was and she said it was about a 10 minute drive.  So, not having an extra 1/2 hour to go looking for a gas station, we had to pay the outrageous $6.00/gallon.  We had about 1/2 a tank of gas upon return so it cost us $65 for 1/2 a tank of gas. :annoyed: 

When we picked up the rental car, the Avis agent failed to let us know there were no gas stations anywhere in the vicinity of the airport.  So be warned if renting a car from RSW - if you need to return the car with a full tank, fill it up before arriving at the airport!!


----------



## beanie (Nov 26, 2006)

*stations are west of 75*

all the stations are west of 75 and you have to go east to get to the airport. no wait there is one at the corner of daniels and treeline but that is if you used daniels to get to the airport. coming from marco you probably got off at germain arena exit for the airport. if you went up to the next exit (daniels parkway ) there are plenty of stations right to the west of 75 and 1 to the east.


----------



## LMD (Nov 26, 2006)

*Gas*

There is a gas station right off the highway at the exit before the airport (where the Mirmoir outlets are) Or if you go up to exit 131 Daniels Pkwy (the old exit for the airport) there is a gas station. (you can still get to the airport from this exit)
Lisa


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 26, 2006)

the Miramar exit (Corkscrew road #123)is two exits before Daniels, best exit coming from the south to the airport is Alico Road .  If you go west on Alico a short way, there is a gas station on the south side of the road that has lower prices than most stations around. That gas station by Miramar is a real rip off!

We went thru the same hasle returning a rental car in Madison WI.  we drove around and got lost looking for a gas station.  

This mornings paper says they have opened Treeline Road to Colonial (this is north of Daniels) now.  They are also talking about the number of accesses  to Treeline, trying to limit them, and the land owners along Treeline wanting access so their property becomes more valuable.


----------



## kayb95 (Nov 26, 2006)

I think we got off at exit 128 - the one the signs said to get off for the airport.  Maybe they should post a sign on along I-75 saying "last gas before airport" to give those of us unfamiliar with the area a clue that there isn't anything close to the airport.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the warning we will be there next May.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 26, 2006)

We just returned yesterday from Sanibel and rented from Budget at Fort Meyers Airport.  We made the mistake of not mentioning to the Guard at their exit that the gas tank was only 3/4 full when we were leaving. Upon returning the car we used about 20 miles on the total fill-up but they charged us abour $13.  We mentioned about the 3/4 full and the stoic 'gentllemen' checking our car basically said too bad.


----------



## JoAnn (Nov 26, 2006)

We found out the hard way years ago that you must fill up before you return the car...in Las Vegas, I believe.  Now we ask when we pick up the car what they want us to do and how much would it cost IF we returned it empty.  They always tell us and then we ask where is the closest gas station.  So there are no more surprises for us.  Sorry it  happened to you and hope you still had a good vacation...even though the weather was cooler (HA..for us it was darn COLDER than normal before Thanksgiving).

Today we drove on the new part of Treeline between Daniels and Colonial.  Not much there yet, but it is nice to have another way besides using  Rt.41 or I -75.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 27, 2006)

I use to buy the tank of gas but, in recent years, we were always returning it with 3-4 gallons left in the tank. Not very economical IMO.

Lately we've been skipping the cost of the tank of gas and just doing it ourselves. Most, but not all, airports have a gas station close by. Since they don't all have one close by, we've learned to fill the tank up that last night of vacation. Just in case we run into a situation like the OP's. So far it's worked out fine doing it that way.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 27, 2006)

doug: That is what we did -- filled up car night before in Sanibel, came home, packed and drove from Sanibel to airport next morning; but the 'nice' check-in gentleman said the marker wasn't on Full and dinged us.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 27, 2006)

I always use a station on Daniels (Exit 128, I think) on the opposite side of I-75 from the airport.  Maybe takes me an extra 5, maybe 10 minutes.  No big deal.

GEORGE


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 27, 2006)

Cathyb said:
			
		

> doug: That is what we did -- filled up car night before in Sanibel, came home, packed and drove from Sanibel to airport next morning; but the 'nice' check-in gentleman said the marker wasn't on Full and dinged us.



If there's a gas station along the way to the airport, I still put in a little more gas. I also tend to overfill the tank the night before and watch the gas gauge. 

If it's not on full as we get closer to the airport, I'll try to top it off if I can find a station convenient enough. Otherwise I figure it's going to cost me another $6 to $12 for them to top it off. While it's highway robbery as far as price, I'd rather pay that then have to search for a gas station and risk running to the gate to catch my flight.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 29, 2006)

doug and everyone:  Yes, a lesson learned by us -- that is for sure.  Wanted to alert all of you others.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 29, 2006)

Alico road is exit 128, if you are coming from the south, thre are two gas stations west of I75 and the rates are fairly good compared to the others. We just drove past them tonight. Daniels is maybe exit 138, I'm not positive.  that is where to fill up if coming from the north, but if coming from the south, you don't need to drive that far as the airport is between Alico and Daniels off of Treetops.


----------



## beanie (Nov 30, 2006)

daniels is exit 131 , go east then a right on treeline to get to the airport


----------



## X-ring (Dec 6, 2006)

Cathyb said:
			
		

> rented from *Budget at Fort Meyers Airport*.  We made the mistake of not mentioning to the Guard at their exit that the gas tank was only 3/4 full when we were leaving. Upon returning the car we used about 20 miles on the total fill-up but they charged us abour $13.  We mentioned about the 3/4 full and the stoic 'gentllemen' checking our car basically said too bad.



The exact same thing is happening to me. I picked up the car on Nov 25 and still have it. I will be there on Friday to pick up some friends and I will go to the Budget office and speak to them. I will also warn anybody waiting for their rental about this little scam.


----------

